# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v2.03.00: Exclusive Repair IMEI for Alcatel, Motorola..

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v2.03.00 
and Sigma firmware v2.03 are out!*  Welcome the most anticipated update of this year!
Get a really powerful and dominant tool for repairing all MTK smartphones,
including all the latest ones, released in 2014! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Sigma PACK 1 Update:*  Released Yoda’s method of IMEI Repair for MTK Android smartphones.  Benefits of the *World’s first IMEI Repair* solution:   ♦ Works with almost all (99.9%) Android smartphones of different brands based on 
MT65XX /  MT83XX chips. *♦ Unlike any existing solution, allows to repair Hardware IMEI.* 
♦ Repairs Software IMEI
♦ Repairs “Invalid IMEI”, “IMEI: 0” issues.
♦ Simplified repair procedure allows to avoid the most common issues with 
phone connection and searching / installing drivers for every particular new brand.
♦ IMEI stays repaired even after MASTER Reset operation has been completed.   Some of the devices that Yoda’s method of *Repairing IMEI* works with:  *Motorola*
  Code:
 ♦ XT303 Motosmart M
♦ XT305 Motosmart Me
♦ XT389 Motoluxe
♦ XT390 Motosmart
♦ XT914 RAZR D1
♦ XT915 RAZR D1
♦ XT916 RAZR D1
♦ XT918 RAZR D1
♦ XT919 RAZR D3
♦ XT920 RAZR D3  *Alcatel* 
  Code:
 ♦ Move 2, MTC 960, MTC 970
♦ OT-3201
♦ OT-4005D T'POP, OT-4007 Pixi, OT-4007D Pixi
♦ OT-4010 T\'POP, OT-4010D T\'POP, OT-4010E T\'POP, OT-4011 Glory 2S ♦ Pro, OT-4015, OT-4015D, OT-4015N, OT-4016, OT-4016D
♦ OT-4030 S'POP, OT-4030D S'POP, OT-4030E S'POP, OT-4030Y S'POP, OT-4033, OT-4033D, OT-4033E
♦ OT-4110E
♦ OT-5020 M`POP, OT-5020D M`POP, OT-5020E M`POP, OT-5020N, OT-5020T, OT-5020W M`POP, OT-5021E Soleil
♦ OT-5035 X'Pop, OT-5035D X'Pop, OT-5035E X'Pop, OT-5036, OT-5036D, OT-5037, OT-5037E
♦ OT-5120
♦ OT-6010 Star, OT-6010D Star, OT-6012, OT-6012D, OT-6012E
♦ OT-6030 Idol, OT-6030D Idol, OT-6032, OT-6033 Idol Ultra, OT-6033M Idol Ultra, OT-6033Q Idol Ultra, OT-6037
♦ OT-6040D, OT-6040E, OT-6043, OT-6110,
♦ OT-7024, OT-7024N, OT-7024W, OT-7025, OT-7025D
♦ OT-7040, OT-7040D, OT-7040E, OT-7041, OT-7041D, OT-7047, OT-7047D, ♦ OT-7047E
♦ OT-8008, OT-8008D, OT-8008W
♦ OT-8020D
♦ OT-819, OT-890, OT-890D, OT-890G, OT-891, OT-891G
♦ OT-903, OT-903D, OT-916, OT-916D, OT-918, OT-918D, OT-918M, OT-918N , OT-919, OT-922, OT-928, OT-970, OT-970H,  OT-928D, OT-975Y, OT-985, OT-985D, OT-991, OT-991D, OT-991T, OT-992, OT-992D, OT-997, OT-997D, OT-998, 
♦ OT-A890, OT-A890D, OT-A890G, OT-A919, OT-A966, OT-A980, OT-A986
♦ OT-AURUS
♦ OT-C918, OT-C919, OT-C985, OT-C997, 
♦ OT-J320, OT-J330, OT-J610, OT-J720, OT-J726, OT-J920, OT-J926
♦ OT-MS3B, OT-M960, OT-MOV2
♦ OT-P310, OT-P312, OT-P320, OT-P321, OT-P322, OT-P323
♦ OT-S500, OT-S600, OT-S710, OT-S800, OT-S810, OT-S820, OT-S850, OT-S950
♦ OT-V861, RPSPG3201
♦ OT-W939, OT-W969
♦ OT-Y910
♦ Vodafone 861, Vodafone Smart 3, Vodafone Smart III
♦ Orange San Remo, MegaFon Optima, Optimus Helsinki, Orange Denver, Orange Pasadena
♦ TCL A890, TCL A890 2SIM, TCL A919, TCL A966, TCL A980, TCL A986, TCL J610, TCL J720, TCL J920, TCL S500, TCL S600, TCL S710, TCL S800, TCL S810, TCL S820, TCL S850, TCL W939, TCL W969, TCLJ330  *Huawei*
  Code:
 G302D U8812D, G500 Pro, G610, G700, G730, Honor 3C H30-U10, Honor 3X Pro, MS3A MEFAFON LOGIN2, U8836D, Y220, Y320, Y321, Y330, Y511, Y600  *Blu*
  Code:
 Advance 4.0, Amour, BLU Studio 6.0 HD, D120a Dash, D130a Dash, D161A Dash 3.5, D261A Dash 4.0, Dash, Dash 3.2, Dash 4.5, Dash 5.0, Dash Music 4.0, Life 8, Life One, Life One M, Life One X, Life Play, Life Play S, Life Play X, Life Pro, Life Pure, Life Pure Mini, Life View, Life View Tab, Neo 4.5, Studio 5.0, Studio 5.0 II, Studio 5.0 S II, Studio 5.3, Studio 5.3 II, Studio 5.5, Studio 5.5 S, T172T TV, Tank 4.5, Vivo 4.3, Vivo 4.65 HD, Vivo 4.8 HD, Vivo IV BLU D970L, Vivo IV BLU D970L  *Fly*
  Code:
 Evo tech 2, IQ 4403 Energie 3, IQ230, IQ230 Compact, IQ235 Uno, IQ237 Dynamic, IQ245 Wizard, IQ245+ Wizard Plus, IQ255 Pride, IQ256 Vogue, IQ260 Blackbird, IQ270 Firebird, IQ275 Maraphon, IQ430 Evoke, IQ440 Energie, IQ4404 Spark, IQ4405 EVO Chiс 1, IQ4407 ERA Nano 7, IQ441 Radiance, IQ4410 Quad Phoenix, IQ4412, IQ4415 Era Life 3, IQ442 Miracle, IQ443, IQ443 Trend, IQ444 Diamond, IQ445, IQ446 Magic, IQ447 Era Life 1, IQ450 Horizon, IQ450 Quattro, IQ4501 EVO Energie 4, IQ451 Vista, IQ452 Quad EGO Vision 1, IQ453 Luminor FHD, IQ454 EVO Tech 1, IQ456 Era Life 2, IQ457 Universe  *Lenovo*
  Code:
 A2107 IdeaTab, A269i, A316i, A369i, A390, A500, A516, A60, A628T, A630, A656, A66, A660, A680, A690, A7-30, A750, A766, A789, A800, A820, A830, A850, A850+, A859, A880, A889, Golden Warrior S8, P70, P700, P700i, P770, P780, S650, S660, S720, S720i, S750, S8, S820, S850, S860, S880, S890, S898T, S898T+, S920, S930, S939, Vibe X  *Acer*
  Code:
 Iconia B1-720, Iconia B1-721, Iconia Tab A1-810, Iconia Tab A1-811, Iconia Tab A3, Iconia Tab B1-710, Iconia Tab B1-A71, Liquid E1, Liquid E2, Liquid E3, Liquid E700, Liquid Gallant Duo, Liquid Gallant E350, Liquid Jade, Liquid S1, Liquid X1, Liquid Z110, Liquid Z200, Liquid Z3, Liquid Z5, Z110 Liquid , Z120, Z130, Z2  *Prestigio*
  Code:
 MultiPad 2 8.0 Ultra Duo 3G, MultiPhone 3350 DUO, MultiPhone 3400 DUO, MultiPhone 3540 DUO, MultiPhone 4040 DUO, MultiPhone 4044 DUO, MultiPhone 4055 DUO, MultiPhone 4300 DUO, MultiPhone 4322 DUO, MultiPhone 4500 DUO, MultiPhone 4505 DUO, MultiPhone 5000, MultiPhone 5044 Duo, Multiphone 5450 DUO, MultiPhone 5451 DUO, Multiphone 5500 DUO, MultiPhone 5501, MultiPhone 7500 16 Gb, MultiPhone 7500 32 Gb, MultiPhone 7600 DUO, MultiPhone PAP4322 DUO  *Micromax*
  Code:
 A089 Bolt, A102 Canvas Doodle 3, A106 Unite 2, A110 Canvas 2, A114 Canvas 2.2, A115 Canvas 3D, A116 Canvas HD, A117 Canvas Magnus, A119 Canvas XL, A120 Canvas 2 Colors, A200 Turbo Mini, A240 Canvas Doodle 2, A25, A300 Canvas Gold, A350 Canvas Knight, A45, A47 Bolt, A50 Ninja, A52, A56, A63 Canvas Fun, A73, A74 Canvas Fun, A76, A77 Canvas Juice, A78, A80, A84, A88, A89 Ninja, A90, A90s, A92, A93 Canvas Elanza, A96 Canvas Power, Canvas 4 A210, Canvas Knight, Canvas Turbo Mini, Ninja A91, P580 Funbook Ultra, Superfone Punk A44, Viva A72  *Zopo*
  Code:
 C2, C3, ZP100, ZP1000, ZP200 Shining, ZP200+ Royal Shining, ZP300 Field, ZP300+ Field Plus, ZP500 Libero, ZP500+ Libero Plus, ZP580, ZP600 Libero, ZP700 Cuppy, ZP780, ZP810 Libero HD, ZP820 Raiden, ZP900 Leader, ZP900H Leader, ZP900S Leader, ZP950 Phablet, ZP950+ Leader Max, ZP980, ZP980+, ZP990, ZP990+, ZP998  *Gigabyte*
  Code:
 Gsmart Aku A1, GSmart Alto A2, Gsmart GS202, Gsmart Guru, Gsmart Maya M1, Gsmart Maya M1 v2, Gsmart Rey R3, Gsmart Roma R2, Gsmart Saga S3, Gsmart Sierra S1, Gsmart T4  *Philips*
  Code:
 I928, W536, W626, W6618, Xenium V816, Xenium W336, Xenium W3568, Xenium W6500, Xenium W6610, Xenium W732, Xenium W832, Xenium W8510  *Highscreen*
  Code:
 Alpha GTR, Alpha Ice, Alpha R, Alpha Tab, Thor, Zera F, Zera S  *Plum*
  Code:
 Axe, Axe II, Axe Plus, Capacity, Check Plus, Coach Plus, Flix, Might, Might Plus, Pilot Plus, Sync, Sync, Ten 3G, Trigger, Volt 3G, Z710  *Verykool* 
  Code:
 S353, S400, s470, S728, s757, s757  *HTC*
  Code:
 Desire 210, Desire 310, Desire 616  *OTHER MTK brands and models:*
  Code:
 99,9% of Android smartphones of all brands on MT65XX / MT8XXX  chips    *IMPORTANT NOTE:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activated is required to use this solution. 
All answers to frequently asked questions about  Pack1 are available in the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

